# Passato prossimo / imperfetto



## uccellino

Salve!,
vi pongo un dubbio sull'uso del passato prossimo o l'imperfetto nella frase:

"La settimana scorsa sono dovuta andare a Roma, ho preso l'aereo delle 7 che *è atterrato / atterrava* a Fiumicino alle 8.10". 

Secondo me, se sto raccontando le azioni che ho fatto e tutte sono concluse e allo stesso livello sintattico si dovrebbe usare il passato prossimo. Ma se osservate il pezzo dove va il verbo è una descrizione sul passato: "l'aereo delle 7 che/il quale..."-allora veramente non è allo stesso livello delle altre, non è coordinata-. Quindi, ci sarebbe la possibilità di capire che chi dice la frase sta parlando di un aereo che di solito arriva a quest'ora? Si può vedere come un'azione abituale, un aereo che fa sempre quest'orario?
Che ne dite i parlanti italiani?
Aspetto le vostre opinioni e chiarimenti, grazie,
Uccellino


----------



## jazyk

No, no, no. Tutto sbagliato!  

La settimana scorsa dovetti andare a Roma, presi l'aereo delle 7 che atterrava a Fiumicino alle 8.10".


----------



## Carthusian cat

Secondo me la frase è corretta in entrambi i modi.

Con il passato prossimo il tono resta quello del resoconto (ho preso l'aereo che è atterrato.. poi sono salita in metro, ho fatto questo e quello..)

Con l'uso dell'imperfetto sottolinei un'azione abituale, in questo caso quella dell'aereo che tutti i giorni (almeno in quel periodo) era solito atterrare a Fiumicino alle 8.15. Volendo potresti anche continuare la frase:

"La settimana scorsa sono dovuta andare a Roma, ho preso l'aereo delle 7 che *atterrava* a Fiumicino alle 8.10; ora invece hanno cambiato gli orari e quel volo arriva a Roma alle 9.00." 
Spero di non averti confuso le idee...
Ciao ciao


----------



## BlueWolf

Secondo me in quella frase se usi il passato prossimo significa che tu non sapevi dov'era diretto quell'aereo o quando sarebbe atterrato. Insomma c'è qualcosa che scopri solo dopo.

"La settimana scorsa sono dovuta andare a Roma, ho preso l'aereo delle 7 che *è atterrato* a Fiumicino alle 8.10".


Nel secondo caso invece, fin da prima che lo prendessi, era già programmato che l'aereo atterrasse in quel luogo e a quell'ora.

"La settimana scorsa sono dovuta andare a Roma, ho preso l'aereo delle 7 che *atterrava* a Fiumicino alle 8.10".


----------



## Taak

E' sbagliato dire:

"l'aereo delle 7 che sarebbe (poi) atterrato a Fiumicino alle 8.10"?

Secondo me è la scelta migliore...


----------



## Cosol

In quella frase sento che molti usano l'imperfetto, per _sarebbe dovuto atterrare_.


----------



## claudine2006

uccellino said:


> Salve!,
> vi pongo un dubbio sull'uso del passato prossimo o l'imperfetto nella frase:
> 
> "La settimana scorsa sono dovuta andare a Roma, ho preso l'aereo delle 7 che *è atterrato / atterrava* a Fiumicino alle 8.10".
> 
> Secondo me, se sto raccontando le azioni che ho fatto e tutte sono concluse e allo stesso livello sintattico si dovrebbe usare il passato prossimo. Ma se osservate il pezzo dove va il verbo è una descrizione sul passato: "l'aereo delle 7 che/il quale..."-allora veramente non è allo stesso livello delle altre, non è coordinata-. Quindi, ci sarebbe la possibilità di capire che chi dice la frase sta parlando di un aereo che di solito arriva a quest'ora? Si può vedere come un'azione abituale, un aereo che fa sempre quest'orario?
> Che ne dite voi nativi italiani?
> Aspetto le vostre opinioni e chiarimenti, grazie,
> Uccellino





jazyk said:


> No, no, no. Tutto sbagliato!
> 
> La settimana scorsa dovetti andare a Roma, presi l'aereo delle 7 che atterrò a Fiumicino alle 8.10".


Il passato remoto sarebbe l'opzione grammaticalmente più appropriata. 
Purtroppo la maggior parte dei nativi direbbe:
"La settimana scorsa sono dovuta andare a Roma, ho preso l'aereo delle 7 che è atterrato a Fiumicino alle 8.10".


----------



## Necsus

A parte la questione 'passato remoto'/'passato prossimo', questo è il mio punto di vista:
"La settimana scorsa sono dovuta andare a Roma, ho preso l'aereo delle 7 che *è atterrato* a Fiumicino alle 8.10"  
Hai preso quell'aereo ed è effettivamente atterrato.
"La settimana scorsa sono dovuta andare a Roma, ho preso l'aereo delle 7 che *atterrava* a Fiumicino alle 8.10".  
E' sbagliato. Potrebbe essere usato solo, per assurdo, per intendere "ho preso l'aereo delle sette *mentre stava atterrando* a Fiumicino alle 8:10"! 
"La settimana scorsa sono dovuta andare a Roma, ho preso l'aereo delle 7 che *sarebbe atterrato* a Fiumicino alle 8.10".
L'hai preso ed era previsto che atterrasse a F. alle 8:10.
"La settimana scorsa sono dovuta andare a Roma, ho preso l'aereo delle 7 che *sarebbe dovuto atterrare* a Fiumicino alle 8.10".
L'hai preso, era previsto che atterrasse a F. alle 8:10, ma presumibilmente non l'ha fatto.


----------



## BlueWolf

Necsus said:


> "La settimana scorsa sono dovuta andare a Roma, ho preso l'aereo delle 7 che *atterrava* a Fiumicino alle 8.10".
> E' sbagliato. Potrebbe essere usato solo, per assurdo, per intendere "ho preso l'aereo delle sette *mentre stava atterrando* a Fiumicino alle 8:10"!



So che mi ritrovo sempre a combattere la solita battaglia persa, ma (almeno dove vivo io) delle quattro che hai scritto, Necsus, questa è l'unica quotidianamente usata. Ha senso dire che è sbagliata se poi viene ampiamente usata?


----------



## daniele712

BlueWolf said:


> So che mi ritrovo sempre a combattere la solita battaglia persa, ma (almeno dove vivo io) delle quattro che hai scritto, Necsus, questa è l'unica quotidianamente usata. Ha senso dire che è sbagliata se poi viene ampiamente usata?



L'imperfetto è come il prezzemolo.


----------



## Necsus

BlueWolf said:
			
		

> So che mi ritrovo sempre a combattere la solita battaglia persa, ma (almeno dove vivo io) delle quattro che hai scritto, Necsus, questa è l'unica quotidianamente usata. Ha senso dire che è sbagliata se poi viene ampiamente usata?


BW, come certamente saprai, la regola della concordanza dei tempi prevede che quando la reggente ha il verbo al passato prossimo o al trapassato prossimo (ed esprime certezza), la dipendente vuole l'imperfetto indicativo se l'azione è contemporanea _[hai detto che lavoravi],_ il trapassato prossimo se è anteriore _[hai detto che avevi lavorato], _e il passato (o presente) condizionale se è posteriore _[hai detto che avresti lavorato (/lavoreresti)],_ come in questo caso. E' vero, nel parlato c'è anche la tendenza a usare l'imperfetto prospettivo in concorrenza col condizionale composto, ma certo credo che ben pochi lo farebbero scrivendo.
Purtroppo è un annoso tema, che viene affrontato periodicamente nel forum: per come la vedo io il fatto che delle espressioni sbagliate, o 'non codificate', vengano usate nella lingua parlata non le rende affatto corrette. E' giustissimo segnalarne l'utilizzo colloquiale, come tu hai fatto, ma a chi vuole imparare l'italiano io preferisco continuare a proporre l'applicazione delle regole sintattiche, se non altro fintanto che queste non vengono modificate dall'uso. E in questo caso non mi risulta che sia successo, almeno non ancora.  
Detto questo, ovviamente ognuno è liberissimo di esprimersi come crede..!


----------



## BlueWolf

Necsus said:


> Purtroppo è un annoso tema, che viene affrontato periodicamente nel forum: per come la vedo io il fatto che delle espressioni sbagliate, o 'non codificate', vengano usate nella lingua parlata non le rende affatto corrette.



In realtà non intendevo dire che ogni struttura grammaticale scorretta diffusa vada considerata corretta, mi riferivo al fatto che per una persona che studia una lingua sentirsi dire che una cosa è categoricamente sbagliata e poi ritrovarsi a vederla usare spesso dagli stessi nativi crea abbastanza confusione.



> E' giustissimo segnalarne l'utilizzo colloquiale, come tu hai fatto, ma a chi vuole imparare l'italiano io preferisco continuare a proporre l'applicazione delle regole sintattiche, se non altro fintanto che queste non vengono modificate dall'uso. E in questo caso non mi risulta che sia successo, almeno non ancora.
> Detto questo, ovviamente ognuno è liberissimo di esprimersi come crede..!



Lo trovo un ottimo compromesso!


----------



## uccellino

Salve, di nuovo!,
prima di tutto, grazie per le vostre risposte. Per quanto ho visto con il passo dei giorni si è continuata la discussioni e vedo che mi date soluzioni contradittorie. Così:
Carthusian catSecondo me la frase è corretta in entrambi i modi.

Con il passato prossimo il tono resta quello del resoconto (ho preso l'aereo che è atterrato.. poi sono salita in metro, ho fatto questo e quello..)

Con l'uso dell'imperfetto sottolinei un'azione abituale, in questo caso quella dell'aereo che tutti i giorni (almeno in quel periodo) era solito atterrare a Fiumicino alle 8.15.
 Era la mia prima idea, il passato prossimo per l'enumerazione degli eventi passati allo stesso livello e l'imperfetto per determinare un elemento della narrazione (l'orario dell'aereo che ho preso).
Ma più tardi:
claudine2006:Il passato remoto sarebbe l'opzione grammaticalmente più appropriata.
Lo so, però per adesso stiamo praticando le forme del passato prossimo e l'imperfetto.
E ancora un nuovo filo di discussione:
Necsus: "La settimana scorsa sono dovuta andare a Roma, ho preso l'aereo delle 7 che *atterrava* a Fiumicino alle 8.10".  
E' sbagliato. Potrebbe essere usato solo, per assurdo, per intendere "ho preso l'aereo delle sette *mentre stava atterrando* a Fiumicino alle 8:10"! 
Non è questo il senso che ho spiegato sulla frase, non si vogliono legare due azioni attraverso un collegamento temporale, ma descrivere quale aereo ho preso con una subordinata di relativo.

E l'ultimo intervento di Necsus:
"BW, come certamente saprai, la regola della concordanza dei tempi prevede che quando la reggente ha il verbo al passato prossimo o al trapassato prossimo (ed esprime certezza), la dipendente vuole l'imperfetto indicativo se l'azione è contemporanea _[hai detto che lavoravi],_ il trapassato prossimo se è anteriore _[hai detto che avevi lavorato], _e il passato (o presente) condizionale se è posteriore _[hai detto che avresti lavorato (/lavoreresti)],_ come in questo caso. E' vero, nel parlato c'è anche la tendenza a usare l'imperfetto prospettivo in concorrenza col condizionale composto, ma certo credo che ben pochi lo farebbero scrivendo."

A parte la discussione dell'impiego e semplificazione dei tempi nel parlato (imperfetto al posto del condizionale), la regola che esponi sulla concordanza dei tempi è giusta quando si stabilisce una correlazione temporale tra reggente e subordinata. Nell'esempio che discutiamo: "(...) ho preso l'aereo che atterrava alle 8.10", la subordinata è una determinazione, una specificazione sull'aereo che fa sempre un certo orario (e arriva alle 8.10). Non si vuole stabilire un rapporto temporale tra il fatto di "prendere l'aereo" e "atterrare", ma sì una descrizione su quale aereo si prende. Il tempo della descrizione al passato non è l'imperfetto? Tutta un'altra cosa sarebbe se io faccio la seguente struttura:
"Ho preso l'aereo; all'aeroporto mi avevano detto che sarebbe atterrato a Fiumicino alle 8.10".
Mi sbaglio, Necsus? Che ne dite il resto?


----------



## Necsus

uccellino said:
			
		

> Non si vuole stabilire un rapporto temporale tra il fatto di "prendere l'aereo" e "atterrare", ma sì una descrizione di quale aereo si prende. Il tempo della descrizione al passato non è l'imperfetto?
> Mi sbaglio, Necsus? Che ne dicono gli altri?


Be', per sottolineare questo aspetto, quindi facendo riferimento a un orario che è tutti i giorni lo stesso, solitamente si usa il presente: "...ho preso l'aereo delle 7 che *atterra* a Fiumicino alle 8.10", perché è vero che a te interessa la settimana scorsa, ma l'aereo atterra in quel posto a quella stessa ora anche questa settimana e lo farà anche la prossima.  



			
				uccellino said:
			
		

> Salve, di nuovo!,
> prima di tutto, grazie per le vostre risposte. Per quanto ho visto con il passare dei giorni si è continuata la discussione e vedo che mi date soluzioni contraddittorie. Così:
> 
> Era la mia prima idea, il passato prossimo per l'enumerazione degli eventi passati allo stesso livello e l'imperfetto per determinare un elemento della narrazione (l'orario dell'aereo che ho preso).
> Ma più tardi:
> 
> Lo so, però per adesso stiamo studiando le forme del passato prossimo e l'imperfetto.
> E ancora un nuovo _filo_ tema/argomento (direi io, ma c'è un _thread_ aperto in proposito) di discussione:
> 
> Non è questo il senso che ho spiegato riguardo allla frase, non si vogliono legare due azioni attraverso un collegamento temporale, ma descrivere quale aereo ho preso con una subordinata di relativa (?).
> 
> A parte la discussione sull'impiego e semplificazione dei tempi nel parlato (imperfetto al posto del condizionale), la regola che esponi sulla concordanza dei tempi è giusta quando si stabilisce una correlazione temporale tra reggente e subordinata. Nell'esempio che discutiamo: "(...) ho preso l'aereo che atterrava alle 8.10", la subordinata è una determinazione, una specificazione sull'aereo che fa sempre un certo orario (e arriva alle 8.10).


----------



## daniele712

Pienamente d'accordo sull'uso del presente proposto da necsus per indicare una azione abituale( a meno che quell'azione abituale adesso(quando viene pronunciata la frase) non avvenga ormai più.

Ma visto che nessuno lo ha sottolineato,mi pare, ricordo che l'imperfetto viene usato spesso e volentieri per indicare un azione che si prolunga nel tempo e non solo un azione abituale.

Poi esistono alcuni casi particolari in cui in rapporti ufficiali(ad esempio di poilizia-carabinieri)si usa l'imperfetto come un passato prossimo/passato remoto , uso tuttora frequente negli organi di informazione.

Il sign. X veniva derubato della macchina mentre parcheggiava l'autoveicolo in prossimità di un esercizio commeciale ect..

Tom Cruise atterrava a Roma la settimana scorsa con lo scopo di annoiare il pubblico con le sue inutili vicende personali.

Questi pochi esempi fanno capire come occorra tenere a mente che l'imperfetto non si usa solo per indicare azioni abituali(accadute nel passato).

Daniele


----------



## nicaldo

Ciao ragazzi,

spero proprio che mi possiate aiutare. Ho già consultato alcune threads riguardo l´imperfetto e il passato prossimo, ma ho sempre alcune domande, visto che non mi risulta molto chiaro.

Ok, mi riferisco al stato d´animo o a un stato al passato: se dico per esempio:
Ieri ho visto un mio vecchio amico ed ero molto contento oppure sono stato molto contento di vederlo?? Dove sta la differenza o si puo dire tutte e due?

Altro esempio:

Mio padre era sempre gentile con tutti o è stato sempre gentile con tutti?

Poi l´altro giorno un mio amico mi ha detto: Beh..le lezioni erano buone. Perchè dice erano e non sono state? 
Va bè, forse vuole dire che le lezioni erano sempre buone alludendo a una descrizione, ma io preferei dire: la lezione è stata buona. Almeno se mi riferisco a un fatto e non avendo in mente nessun pensiero descrittivo. È questo pensiero da parte mia sbagliata?
Lo stesso con alcuni esempi che ho trovato in alcuni threads come..la cena era ed è stata buona o il film era o è stato buono.

Forse sono troppo stupido di capire questa differenza, ma ce la metterei tutta di eliminare questa stupidità con il vostro aiuto. 

Vi sarei grato se mi poteste dare alcuni suggerimenti!

Grazie


----------



## gabrigabri

nicaldo said:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> spero proprio che mi possiate aiutare. Ho già consultato alcuni threads riguardo l´imperfetto e il passato prossimo, ma ho ancora alcune domande, visto che non mi risulta molto chiaro.
> 
> Ok, mi riferisco allo stato d´animo o a uno stato al passato: se dico per esempio:
> Ieri ho visto un mio vecchio amico ed ero molto contento oppure sono stato molto contento di vederlo?? Dove sta la differenza o si puo dire tutte e due?
> La seconda versione è sicuramente migliore. Forse perché è finita lì.
> esempio: Da bambino ero sempre molto contento quando andavo da mia zia: si ripete nel tempo.
> 
> Altro esempio:
> 
> Mio padre era sempre gentile con tutti o è stato sempre gentile con tutti?
> Entrambe:
> Mio padre è sempre stato gentile con tutti, ma da quando l'hanno licenziato è diventato una bestia,
> Mio padre era sempre gentile con tutti, aiutava sempre chiunque.
> 
> Poi l´altro giorno un mio amico mi ha detto: Beh..le lezioni erano buone. Perchè dice erano e non sono state?  Possono essere entrambe giuste, dipende dai casi.
> Va bè, forse vuole dire che le lezioni erano sempre buone alludendo a una descrizione, ma io preferei dire: la lezione è stata buona . Almeno se mi riferisco a un fatto e non avendo in mente nessun pensiero descrittivo. È questo pensiero da parte mia sbagliata? NO
> Lo stesso con alcuni esempi che ho trovato in alcuni threads come..la cena era ed è stata buona o il film era o è stato buono.
> 
> Forse sono troppo stupido per capire questa differenza, ma ce la metterò tutta per eliminare questa stupidità con il vostro aiuto. Se tu sei stupido... Non dirlo neanche, ci sono milioni di italiani che si sognerebbero di scrivere bene come te!!
> 
> Vi sarei grato se mi poteste dare alcuni suggerimenti!
> 
> Grazie


 
Secondo me il metodo per imparare è la pratica!! Tanti tanti esercizi!! Ma nei tuoi casi non c'è sempre solo ed esclusivamente una risposta giusta! Sono questioni di stile spesso difficili da capire.


----------



## Juri

Esatto.Questioni di stile, di sfumature di significato, piu' che di regole grammaticali.


----------



## daniele712

nicaldo said:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> spero proprio che mi possiate aiutare. Ho già consultato alcune threads riguardo l´imperfetto e il passato prossimo, ma ho sempre alcune domande, visto che non mi risulta molto chiaro.
> 
> Ok, mi riferisco al stato d´animo o a un stato al passato: se dico per esempio:
> Ieri ho visto un mio vecchio amico ed ero molto contento oppure sono stato molto contento di vederlo?? Dove sta la differenza o si puo dire tutte e due?
> 
> Altro esempio:
> 
> Mio padre era sempre gentile con tutti o è stato sempre gentile con tutti?
> 
> Poi l´altro giorno un mio amico mi ha detto: Beh..le lezioni erano buone. Perchè dice erano e non sono state?
> Va bè, forse vuole dire che le lezioni erano sempre buone alludendo a una descrizione, ma io preferei dire: la lezione è stata buona. Almeno se mi riferisco a un fatto e non avendo in mente nessun pensiero descrittivo. È questo pensiero da parte mia sbagliata?
> Lo stesso con alcuni esempi che ho trovato in alcuni threads come..la cena era ed è stata buona o il film era o è stato buono.
> 
> Forse sono troppo stupido di capire questa differenza, ma ce la metterei tutta di eliminare questa stupidità con il vostro aiuto.
> 
> Vi sarei grato se mi poteste dare alcuni suggerimenti!
> 
> Grazie


In questo caso l'imperfetto mi sembra più adeguato per la ripetitività, implicita nel fatto che il numero di lezioni è plurale.

Io direi , questa lezione ( o quella lezione, lontana nel tempo) è stata buona ; queste lezioni sono state utili, quelle lezioni(lontane nel tempo , idealmente) erano utili.

Quanto a ero/sono stato molto contento, parli di un episodio preciso introdotto tra l'altro da un passato prossimo non puoi(potresti) usare l'imperfetto. 
mio padre era (in un generico passato) molto gentile , è stato (tutte le volte , in passato, in ogni occasione) molto gentile: puoi usarle indifferetemente.

Ma concordo con gabri gabri la cosa migliore è fare tanta pratica per capire questo tipo di sfumature, molte volte è semplicemente un problema di gusto.

Daniele


----------



## stevenvh

Ciao,
 (lunedì esame orale... AIUTO!!!  )
come l'abbiamo imparato:
- *passato prossimo* per gli *eventi *nel passato,
- *l'imperfetto* per "descrivere le *situazioni *e *circostanzi *la durata delle quali si vede come illimitata -- sta aperto se o quando finisca" (tentativo di traduzione dal nostro libro di testo  )

E quando la situazione ha durato molto tempo, ad esempio _abitare_, ma è finito con certezza*?* Ad esempio:

*Ci abitava fino al 1935* (?)
o
*Ci ha abitato fino al 1935* (?)

Grazie in anticipo
(Spero che la domanda sia chiara...  )


----------



## gabrigabri

stevenvh said:


> Ciao,
> (lunedì esame orale... AIUTO!!!  )
> come l'abbiamo imparato:
> - *passato prossimo* per gli *eventi *nel passato,
> - *l'imperfetto* per "descrivere le *situazioni *e *circostanze *la cui durata delle quali si vede come illimitata -- sta aperto se o quando finisca???" (tentativo di traduzione dal nostro libro di testo  )
> 
> E quando la situazione è durata molto tempo, ad esempio _abitare_, ma è finita con certezza*?* Ad esempio:
> 
> *Ci abitava fino al 1935* (?)
> o
> *Ci ha abitato fino al 1935* (?)
> 
> Grazie in anticipo
> (Spero che la domanda sia chiara...  )



Sí, è chiara la domanda, spero che anche la riposta lo sia 

Ci ha abitato fino al 1935 = è un'azione conclusa
da piccolo abitava in quella casa = un'azione prolungata (anche se conclusa).
nel 1935 abitava/ha abitato = tutte e due


----------



## stevenvh

Grazie.
Dunque, se capisco bene:
- *Ha frequentato *scuole private in Inghilterra fino al divorzio dei suoi genitori nel 1935.
- *Frequentava* scuole private in Inghilterra.
D'accordo?
(Come mai i punti interrogativi?)


----------



## gabrigabri

stevenvh said:


> Grazie.
> Dunque, se capisco bene:
> - *Ha frequentato (delle) *scuole private in Inghilterra fino al divorzio dei suoi genitori nel 1935.
> - *Frequentava* scuole private in Inghilterra.
> D'accordo?
> (Come mai i punti interrogativi?)




La seconda frase non mi piace. Direi:
Frequentava una scuola privata in Inghilterra (se dici: frequentava scuola private, sembra che ne frequentasse 4 contemporaneamente!)

Se hai una frase, scrivila tutta.

sta aperto se o quando finisca??? non capisco ben la frase


----------



## stevenvh

Aaah, mia colpa!!  
credevo che potessi cancellare qualche parola, ma hai ragione; il risultato pare strano. OK, la frase completa:

Frequentava scuole private in Inghilterra e *Olanda*. 

(che vuol dire che ha vissuto in entrambe i paesi, ma non credo allo stesso tempo  )

"sta aperto se o quando finisca":
volevo dire "sta aperto se finisca, e in caso che finisca: in qual momento". (Temo che questa frase sia ancora più confondente...  )


----------



## Mariano50

In un foro italo-tedesco ho trovato la seguente frase:

"Alcune volte mia madre MI PERMETTEVA DI RIMANERE ALZATA FINO A TARDI"
( in questo caso solo imperfetto perché " indica azioni abituali o ripetute un numero imprecisato di volte in un perido di tempo non determinato.)"

Sono del parere che il passato prossimo (e anche remoto) sia possibile.
Che ne pensate?


----------



## gabrigabri

Mariano50 said:


> In un foro italo-tedesco ho trovato la seguente frase:
> 
> "Alcune volte mia madre MI PERMETTEVA DI RIMANERE ALZATA FINO A TARDI"
> ( in questo caso solo imperfetto perché " indica azioni abituali o ripetute un numero imprecisato di volte in un perido di tempo non determinato.)"
> 
> Sono del parere che il passato prossimo (e anche remoto) sia possibile.
> Che ne pensate?




Anche secondo me vanno bene le altre possibilità.


----------



## Rosa88

Ciao a tutti, 
ho letto che in alcuni casi la scelta tra imperfetto e passato prossimo dipende dall'intenzione di chi parla e anche dal contesto. Mi sapete dire che differenza c'e' tra una e l'atra di ogni coppia di frasi:

1. Nel 2004 ho abitato a Londra.
   Nel 2004 abitavo a Londra.

2. Quando vivevo in Trentino, sono andato spesso in montagna.
    Quando viveo in Trentino, andavo spesso in montagna.

3. L'estate scorsa ho fatto il bagno tutti i giorni.
    L'estate scorsa facevo il bagno tutti i giorni.

Grazie mille in anticipo!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao.

Prova a vedere questi link; penso che tu vi possa trovare alcune informazioni utili:

http://www.loescher.it/download/innovando/itastra/Scheda26_DifferenzaImperfettoEPassatoProssimo.pdf
http://www.uvm.edu/~cmazzoni/3grammatica/grammatica/passatoprossimoimperfetto.html
http://blogs.transparent.com/italian/passato-prossimo-e-imperfetto/
http://blogs.transparent.com/italian/imperfetto-e-passato-prossimo-quale-devo-usare/



> Mi sapete dire che differenza c'è tra una e l'altra frase di ogni coppia di frasi?:
> 1. Nel 2004 ho abitato a Londra. Da questa frase interpreto che per un periodo del 2004 hai abitato a Londra.
> Nel 2004 abitavo a Londra. Da questa invece interpreto che durante tutto il 2004 hai abitato a Londra.
> 
> 2. Quando vivevo in Trentino, sono andato spesso in montagna. Poichè andare in montagna era un'azione che facevi _abitualmente_ e _ripetutamente_ nel periodo in cui abitavi in Trentino, mi suona meglio la seconda variante. Dipende comunque dal contesto. Se per esempio qualcuno ti chiede: "Sei mai stato in montagna in Trentino?", la risposta potrebbe essere "Sì, ci sono stato varie volte quando vivevo là", che come tempi verbali ricalca il tuo esempio.
> Quando vivevo in Trentino, andavo spesso in montagna. OK
> 
> 3. L'estate scorsa ho fatto il bagno tutti i giorni. A me verrebbe più spontaneo usare l'imperfetto, come nella tua seconda variante, perché si parla di un'azione che veniva svolta _abitualmente_ e _ripetutamente_ nel periodo citato, ma questa variante non mi suona comunque del tutto scorretta. Certamente sarebbe la variante preferibile se non ci fosse "tutti i giorni" ma un complemento di tempo che non indica assiduità, tipo "L'estate scorsa ho fatto il bagno soltanto cinque volte".
> L'estate scorsa facevo il bagno tutti i giorni. OK


----------



## Rosa88

Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao.
> 
> Prova a vedere questi link; penso che tu vi possa trovare alcune informazioni utili:
> 
> http://www.loescher.it/download/innovando/itastra/Scheda26_DifferenzaImperfettoEPassatoProssimo.pdf
> http://www.uvm.edu/~cmazzoni/3grammatica/grammatica/passatoprossimoimperfetto.html
> http://blogs.transparent.com/italian/passato-prossimo-e-imperfetto/
> http://blogs.transparent.com/italian/imperfetto-e-passato-prossimo-quale-devo-usare/



Grazie tante per la spiegazione! 

Pero', per quanto riguarda la prima coppia, posso interpretare cosi'?

1. Nel 2004 ho abitato a Londra. --> la risposta della domanda "Sei mai stato a Londra?"
   Nel 2004 abitavo a Londra.     --> la risposta della domanda "Che facevi nel 2004?"

Aisshhh, distinguere il passato prossimo e l'impefetto e' veramente difficile in alcuni casi.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

> 1. Nel 2004 ho abitato a Londra. --> la risposta della domanda "Sei mai stato a Londra?"
> La tua frase potrebbe essere usata ad esempio in un contesto come questo: tra amici si sta parlandando dell'anno 2004; ognuno dice che cosa ha fatto quell'anno; viene il tuo turno e alla domnanda "E tu che hai fatto nel 2004?" potresti rispondere con "I primi sei mesi del 2004 ho abitato a Londra, poi mi sono trasferita a Parigi, dove sono stata più di tre mesi, e infine mi sono spostata a Madrid, dove ho vissuto fino all'anno successivo!".
> 
> Alla domanda "Sei mai stato a Londra?" si risponderebbe "Sì, certo. [Nel 2004 ho (addirittura/anche) abitato là! / Un anno ho (addirittura/anche) abitato là!]", ma non vuol comunque dire che ho abitato là per tutto l'anno; vuol dire che c'è stato un periodo nell'anno 2004 (non si sa quanto lungo, se non viene specificato) durante il quale ho abitato a Londra.
> 
> Nel 2004 abitavo a Londra.     --> la risposta della domanda "Che facevi nel 2004?"
> Più che altro questa è la risposta alla domanda "[Dove abitavi/Dov'eri] nel 2004?"; in questo caso la risposta lascia intendere che la tua azione di abitare a Londra è durata tutto l'anno o comunque gran parte di esso.
> 
> Aisshhh, distinguere il passato prossimo e l'imperfetto e' veramente difficile in alcuni casi.
> Beh, considera che ci sono anche casi in cui effettivamente puoi usare entrambi i tempi (vedi alcuni esempi nei post precedenti), senza che vi siano sensibili differenze di senso.


----------



## ohbice

Nel 2004 ho abitato a Londra. - a differenza di quello che succedeva prima, e di quello che è successo dopo. La situazione era un'eccezione rispotto al solito, non la regola.
Nel 2004 abitavo a Londra. - Era la norma, ci abitavo da diversi anni...

2. Quando vivevo in Trentino, sono andato spesso in montagna. - Non sono mai andato spesso in montagna, l'unica eccezione è consistita in quel periodo in cui vivevo in trentino.
Quando vivevo in Trentino, andavo spesso in montagna. - Andavo in montagna normalmente. Ho dei dubbi sulla virgola, probabilmente la toglierei (sia qui che prima, questione forse di gusti; spesso prediligo ritmi più veloci).

3. L'estate scorsa ho fatto il bagno tutti i giorni. - Anche qui, a differenza di quello che è sempre successo, l'anno scorso sono andata al mare tutti i giorni. Preferisco questa versione.
L'estate scorsa facevo il bagno tutti i giorni. - Questa versione mi da l'impressione di un tono più smorto, quasi da depressione  Il seguito potrebbe essere: _che barba, che noia_.

Non è semplice! Ci sono le regole (molte le trovi nei link segnalati sopra da Connie) ma ci sono soprattutto le orecchie, i gusti *e i contesti*. Non mi capita mai di pronunciare una frase senza averne pronunciata un'altra prima (non giorni prima, poco prima) e un'altra poco dopo (anche qui, non giorni o settimane dopo). Il contesto è fondamentale, e ti guida nella scelta nella maggior parte dei casi.
Ciao


----------



## LETUSHUZI

Ciao a tutti. Ho già visto tanti thread che avevate parlato dell’uso di passato prossimo e imperfetto. Ma dei dubbi mi vengono ancora spesso. Penso che la scelta dipenda dal contesto dallo stile...allora, mi potreste aiutare a capire se sono giuste le frasi di seguito?
Il contesto è un racconto dove l’autore descrive un viaggio a Pisa. Ha scritto “Quando siamo arrivati a Pisa, pioveva ancora. Non c’era molta gente in giro...” Volevo chiedere se posso scrivere “quando arrivavamo a Pisa, pioveva ancora.” Se si può, che sensazione dà ad un lettore. Grazie.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


LETUSHUZI said:


> quando arrivavamo a Pisa, pioveva ancora


può significare "ogni volta  che arrivavamo a Pisa, pioveva...".
Ad esempio, una manifestazione sportiva Pisa-Livorno andata e ritorno da fare dieci volte. A Pisa, pioggia (sempre) a Livorno, sole.  Ad ogni passaggio a Pisa ci si bagna. 

Si tratta comunque di una costruzione che io non userei e che non corrisponde affatto a "Quando siamo arrivati a Pisa, pioveva ancora ".


----------



## LETUSHUZI

alfaalfa said:


> Ciao,
> 
> può significare "ogni volta  che arrivavamo a Pisa, pioveva...".
> Ad esempio, una manifestazione sportiva Pisa-Livorno andata e ritorno da fare dieci volte. A Pisa, pioggia (sempre) a Livorno, sole.  Ad ogni passaggio a Pisa ci si bagna.
> 
> Si tratta comunque di una costruzione che io non userei e che non corrisponde affatto a "Quando siamo arrivati a Pisa, pioveva ancora ".


È chiaro! Grazie mille Alfaalfa


----------



## Mary49

Si potrebbe anche dire "Mentre arrivavamo a Pisa,...".


----------



## Starless74

Mary49 said:


> Si potrebbe anche dire "Mentre arrivavamo a Pisa,...".


Sbaglierò ma quest'ultimo mi suona più come un imperfetto storico/narrativo, non esattamente di uso comune.


----------



## Mary49

Starless74 said:


> Sbaglierò ma quest'ultimo mi suona più come un imperfetto storico/narrativo, non esattamente di uso comune.


Con "*mentre*" che tempo passato useresti?


----------



## Starless74

Hai ragione, non so cosa mi sia passato per la testa.


----------



## mcrasnich

LETUSHUZI said:


> “Quando siamo arrivati a Pisa, pioveva ancora. Non c’era molta gente in giro...” Volevo chiedere se posso scrivere “quando arrivavamo a Pisa, pioveva ancora.” Se si può, che sensazione dà ad un lettore. Grazie.


Ciao Letushuzi. Non sono d'accordo con gli altri commenti in verità. Soltanto la tua prima frase è grammaticale. La seconda non può voler dire "ogni volta che arrivavamo a Pisa, pioveva" perché c'è "ancora", che introduce un elemento temporale definito. Se non ci fosse "ancora" sarebbe accettabile, ma comunque noi preferiremmo esplicitare la ripetizione dicendo "ogni volta" oppure aggiungeremmo "sempre" al posto di "ancora". Ciao!


----------



## alfaalfa

Ad ogni inizio giro ci aspettavamo bel tempo e invece,_ quando (ogni volta che) arrivavamo a Pisa, pioveva ancora. _
Non mi sembra una frase a-grammaticale.


----------



## mcrasnich

alfaalfa said:


> Ad ogni inizio giro ci aspettavamo bel tempo e invece,_ quando (ogni volta che) arrivavamo a Pisa, pioveva ancora. _
> Non mi sembra una frase a-grammaticale.


Ma non è una frase molto naturale, sia come realtà che questa situazione succeda, sia come termini usati (ce ne sono altri che useremmo di preferenza). Secondo me, facciamo confusione a Letushuzi e agli altri andando su casi teorici e particolari. Dalla sua domanda mi sembra che non abbia chiaro l'uso dell'imperfetto, e le due frasi sopra potrebbero essere da manuale per insegnare l'uso dei tempi passati. Ho insegnato per anni italiano agli stranieri, e questo è un aspetto non facile. Non prenderla come una critica a te, ma come mia deformazione professionale di cercare di essere chiara e semplice per chi sta imparando, che ha diverse esigenze rispetto a chi come noi analizza la lingua avendola già appresa. Ciao e buona giornata! 😊


----------



## alfaalfa

LETUSHUZI said:


> Se si può, che sensazione dà ad un lettore. Grazie





alfaalfa said:


> può significare





alfaalfa said:


> Si tratta comunque di una costruzione che io non userei





mcrasnich said:


> La seconda non può voler dire "ogni volta che arrivavamo a Pisa, pioveva


Cordialità


----------



## lorenzos

LETUSHUZI said:


> Il contesto è un racconto dove l’autore descrive un viaggio a Pisa. Ha scritto “Quando siamo arrivati a Pisa, pioveva ancora. Non c’era molta gente in giro...” Volevo chiedere se posso scrivere “quando arrivavamo a Pisa, pioveva ancora.”


Sì, si può scrivere ma in un contesto differente, es.
_"(Ci sono certe giornate che piove dalla mattina alla sera.) Mi ricordo che certe volte, quando facevo il militare, si partiva da Napoli sotto la pioggia, si cambiava a Roma e continuava a piovere e, quando arrivavamo a Pisa, pioveva ancora.”_


----------

